# Colonoscopy was fine!!!



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey guys, I had my first ever colonoscopy yesterday and what a breeze it was!! When I had a felxibile sigmoidoscopy and a gastroscopy last year the sedation didnt work so that was my concern for yesterday but Im happy to say it worked brilliantly!!I was able to watch the whole thing on the screen ans apparenlty afterwards I said to the consultatnt 'ooh that was very interesting, would've been good if it was a bit longer as I was enjoying watching my insides!!' heheh I certainly wasn't expecting it to go that well!!Initial results say there was nothing nasty inside me but I wont know for sure until I go back for my follow up. I'd say the worst part wasn't the proceudre itself, but the prep beforehand as it made me feel rather ####.I'm glad its all over but I'd say to anyone who's worried that it was FINE and nothing to worry about at all (and i'm a baby when it comes to things like this!)I'd just like to say thank you to everyone who's given me encouragement and positive feedback from their colonoscopies- it did help a lot!Take care everyone, Sarah


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi Sarah,I'm glad you got the colonoscopy done and isn't it a great feeling once it's all over with? The prep isn't too nice, but I found worrying about it all to be the worst thing for me.Glad they didn't find anything sinister in there. Well done!


----------



## froggiegirl (Mar 8, 2005)

Prep for colonoscopy is awful but I think the prep has improved over the last three years. Congrats on the good results...


----------



## OLIVIA (Oct 16, 2004)

I just had my first colonoscopy Monday the 7th of March. The prep was nauseating, but the actual procedure I have absolutley no memory of. Glad its is is over.


----------

